# Two Rock John Mayer Sig Preamp Pedal



## cgmason1986 (Sep 9, 2021)

Here is my build report for my P2P Two Rock John Mayer Sig preamp pedal - I'm calling the Mayerland Preamp. I've built two so far, 1 for me and 1 for a customer. I pulled from ~4 different schematics/layouts to get all the values I wanted, and component layout based on the Peace Hill FX unit. This is really just the tone stack section of the preamp - so it has a ton of headroom and will not clip by itself. It's really designed to be used as a clean pedal platform. It uses a Frog Pedals SMPS voltage supply to convert 9V to 168V for the tubes and also gives a 6V supply to the tube heaters. I'm really enjoying P2P builds! Let me know if you have any questions! Follow my shenanigans on instagram at masonfx.pedals

I'm linking a Google Drive folder of images:
Mayerland Album

And here is a video going through some tones - clean and with various pedals:
Mayerland Demo


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 9, 2021)

Almost a shame to close that box up.


----------



## carlinb17 (Sep 9, 2021)

well at this point I'm just going to throw my soldering iron away... Those are fantastic!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 9, 2021)

That's some fantastic robot porn you've got there!!!


----------



## cooder (Sep 9, 2021)

Superb. What else to say, beauty in a box inside out.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 9, 2021)

cgmason1986 said:


> Here is my build report for my P2P Two Rock John Mayer Sig preamp pedal - I'm calling the Mayerland Preamp. I've built two so far, 1 for me and 1 for a customer. I pulled from ~4 different schematics/layouts to get all the values I wanted, and component layout based on the Peace Hill FX unit. This is really just the tone stack section of the preamp - so it has a ton of headroom and will not clip by itself. It's really designed to be used as a clean pedal platform. It uses a Frog Pedals SMPS voltage supply to convert 9V to 168V for the tubes and also gives a 6V supply to the tube heaters. I'm really enjoying P2P builds! Let me know if you have any questions! Follow my shenanigans on instagram at masonfx.pedals
> 
> I'm linking a Google Drive folder of images:
> Mayerland Album
> ...


Awesome work!!!


----------



## Funnel (Sep 9, 2021)

WOW!! that looks awesome. that's some clean work


----------



## dawson (Sep 9, 2021)

A damn point-to-point tube-driven drive with a leather faceplate??
you've won the entire internet without even sharing a full picture of the outsides!


----------



## Gordo (Sep 9, 2021)

This is the reason the internet exists.  This is one of the most beautiful bits of electronica I've ever seen.  And there are some VERY crafty builders hanging around these parts that I'm also in awe of.  And the graphics spill over to the inside.  I got nothing else.  Just superb.


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 9, 2021)

Suggestion:
Take a pic of the guts, mirror it and use that for a decal on top. Damn that's pure hawtness.


----------



## Barry (Sep 9, 2021)

Amazing


----------



## spi (Sep 9, 2021)

That's a work of art.

Does it get hot with the tube enclosed?


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 10, 2021)

Seriously. Masterpiece. I aspire to this level of epic.


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 10, 2021)

The fact that you put the campfire under the tube is blowing my mind. Kudos to your aesthetic.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> The fact that you put the campfire under the tube is blowing my mind. Kudos to your aesthetic.


Haha thank you! I'm glad you noticed.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Sep 10, 2021)

spi said:


> That's a work of art.
> 
> Does it get hot with the tube enclosed?


It gets warm but haven't had issue yet. Longest I've had it running so far is about 6 hours? I have a few large-ish holes covered in mesh to allow for some airflow.


----------



## Robert (Sep 10, 2021)

That looks fantastic!   

Was 168V the target voltage, or was that the most you could get out of the SMPS?


----------



## fig (Sep 10, 2021)

Masterful! 
What connection wire are you using?
Thanks.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Sep 10, 2021)

Robert said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> Was 168V the target voltage, or was that the most you could get out of the SMPS?



Thank you! That's the target voltage. I can squeeze out ~180 from the SMPS at 9V input or ~240 from a 12V.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 10, 2021)

I'd leave the bottom open and stick that on my wall.


----------



## peccary (Sep 10, 2021)

Beautiful workmanship. Well done!


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 10, 2021)

There are some pretty amazing builds posted on this site and I think, for me, this is number 1. Very very very impressive. I wish I knew about circuit design to build this project or even build it with FETs instead of a tube.


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 11, 2021)

Awesome work! It’s quite impressive....I want to be on your level on day.


----------

